# Sonar class



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I am thinking about teaching a class on using and interpreting your sonar unit at our local 4H Winter Break for Knowledge. What I am wondering is what people feel is the general level of expertise with these units. Do you think most people just turn them on and leave the fish ID on and all the settings on automatic and take it for gospel? Or do most people understand there is alot more to understanding and interpretting what you can do with a newer sonar units. I am a self proclaimed techno guru and think I have a pretty firm grasp of using my sonar unit. My main goal would be to help some people out with their sonar and to meet some other fisherman in my area. Any opinions?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I am always exchanging PM's with guys that want to "know" how to adjust their machines in manual mode and maximize the information they get from the machines.
You should act on it as soon as you can.

One thing I can say is for sure:
*"The more you learn , the more you realize how little you really know"*



Robert


----------

